

I like the rotating new article at the top of Reddit, how about that for HN? - wastedbrains

The new story suggester at the top of reddit helps people to notice new stories a bit more and bring some stories that might have not been noticed to the top. Anyone else think this would be good to add to HN?
======
sysop073
As long as it can be disabled like the Reddit one I wouldn't object to it. I
don't ever go to homepages anyway, I use RSS feeds

~~~
wastedbrains
Good call it would have to be optional

------
icco
Ya that wouldn't be bad. I'm a bigger fan of random news articles though. Have
an area somewhere on the page where it puts up a random article from sometime
in the last two months. This way you can be reminded of what was happening
just a little while ago and lets articles that may have been passed over get a
little bump.

------
mynameishere
It's necessary on reddit because the "new" page flies by very quickly, and
just a few jerks who downmod everything but their own submissions can control
the content.

------
michaelneale
I don't like it on reddit, as 98% of the time it is not something that would
ever have had a chance to get noticed (but I guess that is the point isn't it
!).

------
DarkShikari
I like the idea also; it gives more exposure to new submissions without having
to explicitly browse the "new pages" section.

------
antiismist
If this is a problem, wouldn't it be better to turn up the gravity on the
scoring algo so that fresher stories were on the front page? That plus the
/active link seems like a nice combo.

I.E. making the front page fresher could dilute the amount of conversation on
a piece, but that could be balanced via the active link.

~~~
wastedbrains
That is interesting... I guess I don't really feel like the front page is to
stale. I do feel like interesting pieces sometimes are overlooked or fail to
make the front page. This can often happen if a bunch of bigger news stories
are submitted. They rise up quickly and then a smaller but interesting story
just passes away unnoticed.

------
comatose_kid
I like the minimalist look of the current site. Adding features like this
increases the visual clutter.

------
anotherjesse
This would be an interesting userscripts.

I particularly like scripts like <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/30512>
which make hacker news even better.

